# unterschied hiten stahl und 7000er aluminium



## MTBLorenz (21. Dezember 2004)

hi 

wo liegt der unterschied zwischen hiten und 7000er aluminum ?

lorenz


----------



## Pilatus (21. Dezember 2004)

Das eine ist eine billige Stahlsorte und das andere eine gängige Aluminiumlegierung.

Das ist wie wenn du nach dem Unterschied zwischen Äpfeln und Birnen fragst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (21. Dezember 2004)

stahl: weicher als Alu, besser zu schwießen, wenns mal bricht. Hiten allerdings ist Baustahl, nicht mehr. nix für ein BMX, bricht nur gleich.

Alu: leichter, steifer, braucht dünnere Rohre bei größerem Rohrdurchmesser => leichter, aber auch leichter Dellen im Rohr. auch nix für Street/Dirt BMX.


----------

